# What gloves do you use ?



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

What gloves do you use for

Sparring - stand up ?

MMA - consisting of stand up and grappling ?

Bag Gloves ?

How many gloves do you own ?


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

For sparring I have 16oz Sandee gloves in black and yellow,for grappling I have a worn out pair of Rogue Fighters but when punching is involved I have my Fairtex MMA gloves, the same ones used in Strikeforce and for the bag I have 10oz Fairtex gloves in black aswell as a worn out pair of Twins Bag gloves, I really want to get the Rival MMA Sparring gloves next.


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

heres a pic with some pads and other stuff


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

(Drooling)


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

i tried to post a pic but i dont think it's worked


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

It worked Dude!

10oz Gloves for pads (Hayabusa)

16oz Gloves for sparring (Hayabusa and punchtown)


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you find the punchtown gloves, My friend was looking into them aswell as their sparring gloves, I can't see the pic, will it maybe have something to do with my settings?


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ive got punchtown spr ti in 16oz which i use for pad/bag work and occasional sparring


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We have a very choosy site, and sometimes it moderates what pics can be shown, Ive approved yours so you should be able to see it now, the punchtown are nice gloves, very good wrist support on them


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

marc said:


> It worked Dude!
> 
> 10oz Gloves for pads (Hayabusa)
> 
> 16oz Gloves for sparring (Hayabusa and punchtown)


Marc,

Do you use the sparring gloves for muay thai ?

And what do you use in classes involving stand up and grappling ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I only do Thai now mate, yes i use the sparring gloves, mainly the hayabusa 16oz, or the Hayabusa 10oz if im sparring with someone i dont like


----------

